# How to dilute shampoos and conditioners?



## moniq1231 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I hope this isn't a stupid question but I really don't get it so I thought I'd ask..:innocent: Two questions really:

1. When shampoos and conditioners say they can be diluted say for example 16:1, how do you do that? For example, Like is "one part" a half cup of shampoo and then 16 half cups of water? what/how much is a part and how do you do it??? How do you dilute something 16:1?? I dont understand

2. Why dilute? Is it a better idea or just to save money or other reasons??


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can purchase a very inexpensive diluting bottle at Sally's which does the measurements for you.
You should always dilute shampoo and conditioner and pour it over the dog. Then very gently work it in. Never rub the coat. Using it straight makes it more difficult to work it in gently without causing a matted mess. Also, most shampoos and conditioners are made to be diluted which means they may be quite harsh at full strength.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

16:1 ratio simply means putting whatever one single amount of full strength shampoo/conditioner in a container, then adding 16 identical measurements of water to it. The amount COULD be 1/2 c shampoo and 16 onehalf cups of water, but could just as easily be 1 tsp shampoo and 16 teaspoons water, too. Your choice. I only added this comment in the event you don't have a nearby beauty supply or just don't have the opportunity to get to one right away.  HTH!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You could also order a mixing bottle online, like this one 
PetEdge: Top Performance Professional Mixing Bottles

I have this one that i use
Vellus Measuring Bottle - $4.49 : K9 Grooming Supplies, The Art of Canine E-commerce

or you can just take a 16 oz empty water bottle and 'guestimate' the amount. It doesn't have to be an exact science! I always dilute because Jackie said, it's easier to work into the coat.


----------



## moniq1231 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ah ha! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## keanku (Jan 10, 2011)

You got some great answers, Moniq! I would like to add some very important information about diluting dog shampoo: Do not dilute more shampoo than you will use for one bath, and keep your bottle sanitized! You can read more about the "whys and hows" in this article that I've written about this very topic!  (By the way, Maltese and one of my favorite breeds that I groom! They are so sweet!) http://hubpages.com/_keanku/hub/Why-Pet-Groomers-Must-Sanitize-Dilution-Bottles


----------

